# pond aeration diffuser?



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, pro-pond guys, and others with experience, I've got my hands on an air compressor/blower. rotary vane rated for ~6cfm @ ~ 10psi. Any suggestions for diffusers? I'm looking at doing a bottom aeration in a 3/4 acre pond with a max depth of ~15' (will probably put the diffuser in ~12-13' deep location).


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'de recommend stone diffusers placed several inches apart. Single membrane (or single stone systems for that matter) are inferior to those with multiple diffusers. 

Don't make the mistake of just throwing it in and firing it up either. Bottom based units can kill ponds if you do that. You want to do it slowly and it's a several day process to do correctly in the summer months. In your area, you'de probably be okay installing it and turning it on to run contiuniously in October. If you wanted to be safe though, early Novemeber would probably be more appropriate.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

do you think air stones are better than the membrane difusers? I was thinking 2-3 round membrane diffusers after some quick web research. Are stones more bang for the buck?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally work with the stone diffuser systems, so I'm biased. Frankly they both have their pros and cons, but I stand by the stones all the way. Good likley hood you find'em a heck of a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I like membrane diffusers because they can be flexed by cycleing air pressure on and off to clean them. Stones need to be soaked in acid periodically to clean them, how often for both varies depending on your pond. There's also data on some of the membrane diffusers that they lift more water than stones. Wastewater treatment facilities generally prefer membrane type. Membrane type cost more. I've been told that membranes can tear but mine came with a 5 year warranty and are still going strong at 5 years now. I suppose stones could break too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

To run at full effeciency both stone and membrane diffusers should be cleaned every year or so. That means manualy, not just adjusting air flow rates to knock buildup free. Stones can break, although it's rare. I'de wager the failure rates (meaning broken or torn diffusers) is higher with the membranes. 

More diffusers on a single template equal more water circulation. Unless of course you have a 24" membrane I guess......

As far as membranes moving more water, I'de highly recommend contacting those companys and asking exactly how they got those numbers in their comparison charts. That's all I'll say about that


----------

